
Bad thoughts can’t make you sick, that’s just magical thinking - sprucely
https://aeon.co/opinions/bad-thoughts-can-t-make-you-sick-that-s-just-magical-thinking
======
sprucely
There are numerous studies on mindfulness, including its physical affects on
the brain. But there doesn't seem to be much definitive work on concepts such
as the "mindbody" as promoted in John Sarno's The Divided Mind. It is always
seductive to think that there is a simple solution, but I don't think that is
reason enough to be as dismissive as this article is. There are also numerous
studies on the physical impacts of stress.

------
smt88
Nonsense from a non-scientist who doesn't even have a job as a researcher. Her
arguments are riddled with logical fallacies (mostly straw men).

